# InstantShareDevices



## wagwin (May 14, 2008)

As I put on the computer a box comes up telling me that they are unable to install InstantShareDevices, which I did not ask to be installed. No matter how much I want to close it off another box pops up telling me that I have an error.
First Box
hpqtra 0.8.exe - bad image
The application or DLL C: \windows\microsoft. NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\fusion.dll is not a valid Windows image. Please check this against your installation diskette.

(I do not have such a diskette)

Second Box
Unexpected error - this may indicate a problem with this passage. The error code is 2908. 

(Have to press about 10 times for this to go away.)

Box Three
An error occurred during installation of Assembly. 
Axlnterop.SHDocVw = "1.1.0.0" Public Key Token = "A53CF5803F4C3827" Culture ="Neutral" File version = "1.1.0.0" HResult=0x8002802F


----------



## wagwin (May 14, 2008)

I would really appreciate it if someone could help me get rid of this installation of InstantShareDevices. Thanks


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Have you installed or are you running any HP hardware (printer...??).

Put the installation CD in the drive and on startup, if necessary, point the installer to the CD.

Zee


----------

